# Abandoned hospital, essex



## neoncity

Diddnt have much time in here. Got round about a quarter of the hospital, only getting shots of a few of the rooms.
Not sure if this buildings going to be demolished or not. All the others around it have so cant work out why this ones been left. Cant see it being refurbished as decay is setting in.
It would be a great shame to see such a beautiful building dissapear.

Thanks to chieftain for the leg up, haha. Might not have got to see the place without him


Front of hospital, notice how the windows on either side are strangely asymmetrical



1

Windows at the back of hospital



2 




3




4 

Fairy lights



5 




6 




7 




8 

Not sure what this peice of furniture would have been used for exactly



9 

Some of the ceilings have water damage



10 




11 

Think this would have been used to power some sort of pulley system



12 

Not sure which century this came from



13 

Nice staircase, shame about the two fingers



14 

The pigeon room



15 




16


----------



## cuboard

Great set of shots mate that set of stairs is sick!!! shame you couldnt get round the whole lot, maybe next time.


----------



## nelly

Very nice mate, some really good photos there


----------



## 4201Chieftain

Nice post neon! I knew it would turn out well
Thanks for showing me the old place!


----------



## mookster

That is gorgeous!

But does it have a name...?


----------



## SeffyboyUK

Fantastic photos there, nice work


----------



## TeeJF

It's not been left standing because of bats has it? they save so many buildings penned for destrcution... Barrow Gurney for example.

Interesting building, I'm surprised a substantial chunk of real estate like that is still standing in a county like Essex.

Good job there!


----------



## flyboys90

The piece of furniture is a cloak & umbrella stand,great photos,thanks for sharing


----------



## Stussy

The last corridor shot is amazing, thanks for the share!


----------



## skeleton key

Cracking stuff there well done.
I thought this had all been demoed & rest converted a few years back and long gone = ) Clearly not & thats always good.
The furniture in pic 8 Is a hat and umbrella stand with a few bits here and there missing.
Chieftain always a gent assisting a lady splorer in distress lol
Cheers guys 

SK


----------



## oldscrote

Regarding the hat stand here's a similar one to give an idea what one in good nick looks like


----------



## neoncity

Ah it's a hat and umbrella stand, makes perfect sense now. Thanks everyone


----------



## mrscorp

in photo 12, could this possibly be a motor for a lift? if this hospital had one that is. Very interesting explore


----------



## Ninja Kitten

ohh nice!!


----------



## sam1990

Photo 13 is of the remains of a pager transmitter system (type in the message and send to staff etc). I rekon its from the late 70s early 80s, but thats a guess.

Photo 12 may be of a motor for a dumb waiter system. I think a lift motor would have been bigger, and motors with moving parts for lifts were phased out by about 1996. A good UE example of this change in legislation is Aldwych Underground Station.

Sam


----------



## ljarrald

great photos. what a nice building.
its a shame you didn't see much, but when (if) you do go back, don't forget to share more pictures with us


----------



## urban phantom

verry nice thanks for sharing


----------



## the|td4

Photo 13 - I know exactly what that is and it's for programming scrolling LED display message boards.


Cool pics mate!


----------



## Landsker

Very nice that!


----------



## neoncity

Thanks everyone for the infomation and comments.


----------



## freebird

Excellent work! Nice to see.


----------



## sugar74

Hi There, I'm a huge fan of this site and joined it today to comment on this. This isn't a hospital it is the Nurses home of a fomer Hospital I used to work in. It has been completely demolished. I lived in this nurses home for most of the 1990's in many different parts of the home. This part that is being shown was referred to as the 'H' block because, from above it is in the shape of a H... There were additional sections built on over the years. Picture 6 - office and organ was the original 'matrons' room which was huge when compared to the others. There was never a lift in the Nurses home and I suspect the machinery was for the swichboard room for the old hospital which was housed in the nurses home hence picture 13 - the old old old bleep system. The stair case was the entrance to the nurses after going through the huge doors. The pidgeon room was the old PTS building (preliminary training school) which was closed many years ago and housed the HR department. The reason why it's still here is it is listed and there were plans to refub' it into flats. Like many plans for other buildings on this site, they were left to rot beyond repair or they were arsoned. I could go on for hours about this place and it's history but I don't want to bore. I have some old pictures I took before the rest was demolished from a disposible camara which I'll look for. I know I'm new but if anyone is planning a re-visit I would dearly dearly love to go and could be your guide.. thanks. STU


----------



## sparky.

this place looks insane realy good report well done


----------

